# Where's Crudeau???!?



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hello? Did the aliens get you?

Missing your posts..


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I miss him too !! Communicated with him right before I left on my vacation a few weeks ago...he's busy with his job tsk tsk. I really miss all his knowledge and postings, and pics.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Funny. I was just thinking about him on my way back from work today.

Miss your posts too!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I sent him a e mail over a month ago..

never heard back from him.

I hope all is well..maybe I'll try again
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Another person I miss is Maryeo. Anyone know where she is?


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Ditto on both. I miss the wit of them both. Hey guys...come on back if you can.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Yes, I've been wondering about Crudeau for a while now as well, but I'd forgotten about Maryeo. 

It would be nice to hear from both of you again.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

You must be right, Anneke, the Aliens got him! O-M-G!


----------

